# Montrose Grp riders.......



## HXTi (May 13, 2005)

What are your favorite grp rides around the glendale/pasadena area? I know about the rosebowl which is done now for the winter I think and the wednesday night ride from velo pasadena but was wondering if there were any other fun grp rides either in the evening during the week or especially any sunday morning rides. I enjoy the montrose ride and I was just curious what all the hard core riders do on sunday for a ride.......individual stuff, training with club/team, or just resting. I remember hearing about some ride that leaves from griffith park and also victory park but am not certain about the details.

Also anyone care to give a synopsis about the difficulty of the simi valley grp ride compared to the montrose long loop? I've seen the info at socalcycling.com but was interested in a first hand account. 

Anyways its always more fun riding with a grp then alone. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*angeles crest....*

ride up angeles crest any sat/sun morning and you'll find riders... nice ride.

john



HXTi said:


> What are your favorite grp rides around the glendale/pasadena area? I know about the rosebowl which is done now for the winter I think and the wednesday night ride from velo pasadena but was wondering if there were any other fun grp rides either in the evening during the week or especially any sunday morning rides. I enjoy the montrose ride and I was just curious what all the hard core riders do on sunday for a ride.......individual stuff, training with club/team, or just resting. I remember hearing about some ride that leaves from griffith park and also victory park but am not certain about the details.
> 
> Also anyone care to give a synopsis about the difficulty of the simi valley grp ride compared to the montrose long loop? I've seen the info at socalcycling.com but was interested in a first hand account.
> 
> Anyways its always more fun riding with a grp then alone. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*Why not?*

Try the La tuna ride on sun am starts from the La zoo carpark in griffith park @ 8;30.
Great bunch of guys.


----------



## tatum07 (Apr 10, 2002)

*sunday rides*



HXTi said:


> What are your favorite grp rides around the glendale/pasadena area? I know about the rosebowl which is done now for the winter I think and the wednesday night ride from velo pasadena but was wondering if there were any other fun grp rides either in the evening during the week or especially any sunday morning rides. I enjoy the montrose ride and I was just curious what all the hard core riders do on sunday for a ride.......individual stuff, training with club/team, or just resting. I remember hearing about some ride that leaves from griffith park and also victory park but am not certain about the details.
> 
> Also anyone care to give a synopsis about the difficulty of the simi valley grp ride compared to the montrose long loop? I've seen the info at socalcycling.com but was interested in a first hand account.
> 
> Anyways its always more fun riding with a grp then alone. Any info would be appreciated.


angeles crest, there is typically group or groups heading up. Rides are typically starting around 8:00 at Hwy2 and Foothill. Big T is another alternate. Take foothill all the way out through la cresenta, right on mt. gleason, around to big tahunga road. short ride (33 miles) with 8 - 9 miles of climbing, fewer cars compared to angeles crest, more scenery.

Simi and Montrose are not comparable. Montrose suffers from a lack of organization and people willing to work. Most( 80 - 90%) of the people sit in, an the traffic lights ruin any chance to get a sustained effort going for more than a couple of miles. Simi, on the other hand, has more climbing, a better caliber of rider ( a lot of pros show up), and fewer lights. Its an ass kicker!


----------



## HXTi (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've heard the simi ride is a real kicker. I agree that the montrose ride is bad due to the lights. It actually is a bit more dangerous since almost anybody can sit in and regroup at the lights. The long loop feels safer....after the split. 

Have you tried the lagrange nichol's sunday ride? All the climbing would probably kill me anyways but I'm curious....maybe when I'm in better shape I'll try one. I'm a bigger dude/sprinter type but want to get better at climbing and nothing gets you faster than riding with fast guys. 

http://www.lagrange.org/rides_sun.htm


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tatum07 said:


> angeles crest, there is typically group or groups heading up. Rides are typically starting around 8:00 at Hwy2 and Foothill. Big T is another alternate. Take foothill all the way out through la cresenta, right on mt. gleason, around to big tahunga road. short ride (33 miles) with 8 - 9 miles of climbing, fewer cars compared to angeles crest, more scenery.
> 
> Simi and Montrose are not comparable. Montrose suffers from a lack of organization and people willing to work. Most( 80 - 90%) of the people sit in, an the traffic lights ruin any chance to get a sustained effort going for more than a couple of miles. Simi, on the other hand, has more climbing, a better caliber of rider ( a lot of pros show up), and fewer lights. Its an ass kicker!



I totally agree with your call on the Montrose ride. It starts/picks up riders at TJ's in South Pass which is only 2 miles from my house but I've only done it three times in the last year. There are way way to many lights. I can't stand the whole stop - hammer - stop - hammer - run a light - hammer - stop thing. Then when you get of to Sierra Madre the cops are waiting to bust you because you didn't uncleat at the stop sign. I'm amazed so many people do that ride. Frankly I think a much better group ride could start at TJ's in South Pass that goes North/Northwest up past the Rose Bowl through Montrose, beyond and back.


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

*GPark....*

The Barry ride meets on california/riverside at 8:30am on tuesday and thursday mornings. They usually pass through the head of the park (where the trains and the fountain are) at around 8:50-8:55. varies though. It is a year round ride, good guys.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

Is that true, the Rose Bowl Tues. / Thurs. rides are done for the winter. Also how is the Velo wednesday night ride?


----------

